# Looking for your favorite Stufz burger recipe



## ejbreeze (Jul 28, 2011)

I just got my Stufz burger tool for making burgers.  I'm looking for a tried recipe to give it a whirl this weekend.  Anyone have a favorite?


----------



## meateater (Jul 28, 2011)

Here's one I did to give you an idea. I would stuff it with whatever you like. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/98063/stufz-burger-debut#post_536021


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 28, 2011)

Pulled pork and french fried onion cheddar stuffed burger


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 29, 2011)

Sauteed mushrooms & onions, with provolone.


----------



## roller (Jul 29, 2011)

I am with Al on this one...


----------



## nwdave (Jul 29, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Sauteed mushrooms & onions, with provolone.










   Any other questions????


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 29, 2011)

I just like it simple-------Swiss-------then Shrooms-------then Swiss again.

Bear


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 29, 2011)

Jalepano pepper, provolone cheese and home made smoked [email protected]!!!!!

Rich


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jul 29, 2011)

Try some southwest seasoning in the burger meat then stuff with a spicy guacamole mix!  OHHHHH MAMA!!! Are they ever good!

SOB


----------



## meateater (Jul 29, 2011)

SmokingOhioButcher said:


> Try some southwest seasoning in the burger meat then stuff with a spicy guacamole mix!  OHHHHH MAMA!!! Are they ever good!
> 
> SOB




That does sound great, Thanks SOB! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  Wrote that one down.


----------



## ejbreeze (Jul 30, 2011)

Some good ones here.  Keep them coming.  Has anyone tried mac and cheese with a little bleu cheese mixed in?   How about chili, bacon and cheese?


----------



## rp ribking (Jul 30, 2011)

Ejbreeze said:


> Some good ones here.  Keep them coming.  Has anyone tried mac and cheese with a little bleu cheese mixed in?   How about chili, bacon and cheese?


Ej, Try bacon and cheddar, jalepeno and cheddar, shroom's and swiss, I tried a chili cheeseburger butt ended up pourin' chili over the burger instead and then more cheese.


----------



## rp ribking (Jul 30, 2011)

Here is the chili cheeseburger


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 30, 2011)

rp RibKing said:


> Here is the chili cheeseburger


Thanks this on looks wicked


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jul 30, 2011)

Haven't tried these on the smoker but on the grill they are great.  It is a play on a black and blue burger, stuff with blu cheese and sprinkle blackened seasoning on it and let er rip.   Fantastic!!


----------



## ejbreeze (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking at that chili on that burger is giving me fits.  Sooooooo guess what?  I had the fixin's for chili in the house so I stuffed me about 5 burgers.  I also made up some spaetzle because I didn't have any macaroni for mac and cheese.  I stuffed two of those bad boys with spaetzle, gruyere cheese, parmesan cheese and extra sharp cheddar made into mac and cheese style then sprinkled bleu cheese on it.  Did I tell you I smoked the ground pork before putting it in the chili?  







Here is the mac and cheese before I mixed it up and baked it in the oven.







I added bacon and bleu cheese on top before closing her up.


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 30, 2011)

Waiting for the money shot... LOLOL

Rich


----------



## ejbreeze (Jul 30, 2011)

Workin it......Workin...it


----------



## ejbreeze (Jul 30, 2011)

If this doesn't make you smile then you need a life :)







OMG my neighbor said may he always live next door to a man with a smoker.







The money shot.  Are you smiling yet?







My neighbors.  







Somebody has to live next door to them :)







Another flavor money shot.







You'll never guess what is under neath all that cheese.













Are you hungry yet?


----------



## meateater (Jul 30, 2011)

Now that's a carousel shot if I ever saw one !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rp ribking (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice STUFZ'S Burgers and Qview!!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 31, 2011)

LOL---Those Neighbor shots are GREAT !!!

And the BearViews are Awesome!!!

Thanks EJ!!

Bear


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 31, 2011)

*GUUD GAWD GERTRUDE!!*


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jul 31, 2011)

WOW what a masterpiece!!!


----------

